# وحدات القياس الدولية



## ذي يزن (29 سبتمبر 2007)

وحدات القياس الدولية


الـطـــول :

* الوحدة الدولية للقياس هي (المتر ويرمز لها "م")
1- ( م = 10 دسم = 100سم = 1000ملم ).
2- ( الياردة = 3 اقدام = 0.9144 م ).
3- ( القدم = 12 بوصة = 30.48سم = 0.3048 م) .
4- ( البوصة = 2.54 سم = 0.0254 م ).
5- ( كـم = 0.6214 ميل = 1000 م).
6- ( ميل بري = 1.6093 كم = 1609.3 م).
7- ( ميل بحري = 6080 قدم = 1.853 كم = 1853 م).
8- ( الفرسخ = 3 ميل = 4.828 كم = 4828 م).
9- ( البوع = 2 م ) / ( الذراع = 51سم = 0.51 م).
10-	( الشـبر = 22.86 سم = 0.0229 م ) .
11-	( م = 1.0936 ياردة = 3.2808 قدم = 39.37 بوصة ).

----------------------------------------------------

المسـاحـة :

* الوحدة الدولية للقياس هي (المتر المربع ويرمز لها "م2")
1- ( الهـكـتار = 10 دونم = 2.471 فدان = 107,639.10 قدم² = 10000 م2 ).
2- ( الفدان (هو الايكر) = 43,559.39 قدم² = 0.40 هكتارات = 4046.8 م2 ).


----------

